# Fur Prices ?



## RichsFishin

Was wondering what everyone was getting this year for ****,yotes,minks,fox and skunk ? Also where are you takin them ? One last thing are you skinning them or takin them whole ???? Just bought a dozen of Duke 1.5's so just getting started so any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks...........Rich


----------



## T-180

Haven't sold anything yet, but the old saying is "when the stock market is down, the fur market is up". The late OSTA auction results were encouraging, so maybe we'll do decent this year. Looks like the real money is in '**** again, especially since they are nearly over-populated & relatively easy to catch.
The ODNR wesite has lists of buyers in the state so you could start there. We sold to Ed Shell outside of Springfield last year & will again this year. Was very fair grading & had good prices.
It pays to skin & dry the fur if you're set up for it. If not, maybe just skin & freeze them, them thaw & sell at one time.
Good luck w/ those 1.5 Dukes, I love those things !!!!
Coyotes beware 
T


----------



## RichsFishin

Talked to a place yesterday and his price were 10 for **** 8.50 for mink 10 for fox 2.50 for muskrats couple of bucks for skunks and didn't want to mess with yotes unless they were skinned and dried. I hope I can get out what I paid for my dozen of traps....................Rich


----------

